# LG or Toshiba?



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

im buying one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889005067

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889253198


which one has the better picture? idk and theres no electronic store in my town to look and see them :\ my budget is $700. id like a tv 37" or over, 1080p with the best picture for under 700. im considering these 2 atm


----------



## Munki (Jan 1, 2010)

Im going to have to say LG from my precedence.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

ru just a fan of LG? or do most lgs have a better picture than toshiba? i used to think lg samsung sony all the top brands have the best. but i was at walmart a week ago and the philips 42" they had set up had the best picture ive ever seen on any tv in my life. i never thought philips was a good brand but the 1 i saw was better than them all.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

I say LG. LG tends to make the high quality S-IPS panels that most monitor manufacturers use in their expensive monitors. I trust their quality.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

any1 elsE?


----------



## Munki (Jan 1, 2010)

Im a samsung fanboy.  we had a toshitba, and I hated the picture. It was terrible. My g-parents have an LG and its perfect. I can't complain about it. Period.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

i need more ppl to help im reading on google and im finding just as many ppl recommending toshiba as lg



cnet didnt give the lg tv a good review as i wanted. but i still havent found a review for the toshiba yet. 
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/lg-37lh30/4505-6482_7-33561691.html


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2010)

i never really liked toshiba as a brand itself,but their laptops are nice but in terms of monitor and TV i would vote for LG just because i love their designs and their image quality is amazing.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 1, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> i need more ppl to help im reading on google and im finding just as many ppl recommending toshiba as lg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are both entry-level HDTV's. That review is perfectly acceptable for this segment.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

I have an LG 40" 1080P looks just like that pic. Basically the same features also. Purchased mine March of 09' and the picture is excellent. I found it much better than the Toshiba's. The only downfall to this TV is the sound. The speakers are on the bottom of the set. They face down. Sorta odd setup, but it's to make the front look sleek/shiny (which it does). I love mine. I just use surround through a Sony receiver.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 1, 2010)

Toshiba were still making VHS and cathodic TV while LG were starting to produce LCD ans dvd players. More experience and knowledge from LG. I have an LG and really satisfied. A dead pixel 2 months after the beginning but lasomt naked to the eye.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 1, 2010)

I purchased that same LG for the bedroom.  It was a Christmas present for the wife, as she complained she could not read the print on the smaller Phillips.

She loves it.  It has a great picture for an entry level screen, as it gives 42" plasma downstairs a run for the money.

IMO, I would have to say, LG.  Great price, good picture.  Newegg got it to me in 2 days with the free shipping.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 1, 2010)

Another one for LG have lg plasma in the lounge and found it outstanding in picture quality and good sound. Best part is the input button wich makes easy to navigate to component hdmi and tv.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 1, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> ru just a fan of LG? or do most lgs have a better picture than toshiba? i used to think lg samsung sony all the top brands have the best. but i was at walmart a week ago and the philips 42" they had set up had the best picture ive ever seen on any tv in my life. i never thought philips was a good brand but the 1 i saw was better than them all.



Google "LG.Philips LCD Co. Ltd" or "LG Philips lcd" if you've seen a Philips lcd then you've seen an LG.
LG and Philips have a joint venture in lcds so they have one manufacturer for both LG and Philips lcd screens.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 1, 2010)

Take a look at this

http://www.lcdtvbuyingguide.com/lcdtv/compare-reviews.php


----------



## sweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got one of these LG LCD's. It's sweet and was a great deal. The picture is excellent! Hooked up through my Sony Receiver for surround and adding a PS3 for Blu-Ray it's a nice setup. 

 LG3750


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Toshiba, LG is a cheap brand that's been renamed L**** G**** ill find the evidence later.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2010)

I own that Toshiba HDTV  for about 6 months and it's been great.  And their tech support has been one of the best to me and no that don't mean i have had problems with it just a lot of questions.

With that Toshiba model the sound sucks from it but most TV sound does anyways and another thought is your best to keep the unit 6-8 inches away from the wall so it can breath fully.

If you test LCDs in walmart you need to mess with them and set them up to your requirements too.

Just buy a few though walmart as long as you keep the receipt and return it within 3 months you'll get ya money back .

Anyway been totally happy with my Toshiba.  Although there DVD players are what suck ass.

Mine is hooked up to 2 PC's and PS3.


----------



## Aevum (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, LG means Lucky Goldstar, which is the product of the old south korean Goldstar electronics congolmerate, they currently share panel manufacturing with royal dutch philips, 

also some of the current LG models can me modded to playback Xvid, Divx and H264 (in MKV) from the usb port using an external hard drive, its a plus,


----------



## sweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

The USB 2.0 support as stated above is a BIG PLUS. But your best bet is to just look at the TV's and don't let the salesmen try and get you to pick this or that. I own an LG and a Vizio. I have the Vizio in my bedroom (32") and it is excellent also. Both play DVD's, PS3, HDTV, Blu-Ray great. It's really on the user. If you're into sports, fast action, etc. look for TV's that fit that need. Same with Movies etc. The technology will continue to keep changing so you will never be up to date with the TV. Now they have full LED 1 1/2" width TV's with 240 Refresh Rate, Contrast Ratio of	3000000:1, 4ms response time. So a TV that was new 6 months ago isn't comparable to a TV that came out on the market recently.

Go  HERE  and read up.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Aevum said:


> Actually, LG means Lucky Goldstar, which is the product of the old south korean Goldstar electronics congolmerate, they currently share panel manufacturing with royal dutch philips,
> 
> also some of the current LG models can me modded to playback Xvid, Divx and H264 (in MKV) from the usb port using an external hard drive, its a plus,



lg means lifes good o.o



im considering this tv too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889253136

cnet gave it a good review. better than the lg http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-...v510u/4505-6482_7-32815256.html?tag=mncol;txt


cnet gave this tv the best review for my price range... what do u guys think? http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sony-kdl-37l5000/4505-6482_7-33700724.html


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 1, 2010)

any1 alive?

ive ruled out the sony so its back to the lg or toshiba


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 1, 2010)

please stop incessantly bumping your threads every 30 mins. It is customary to wait 24 hours to allow people to help you, versus almost demanding it the way you bump your threads.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 1, 2010)

I always thought that Toshiba made the best LCD monitors ..I had a friend in the manufacturing plant that use to be in NY , He always said they were the best but then again who knows for sure...the link I provided you with says the people seem to rank the LG higher than the Toshiba ..I say go look at them at bestbuy and see first hand then buy them where ever you want ...hows that sound there Mr. Bumpmyownthread


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2010)

Aevum said:


> Actually, LG means Lucky Goldstar, which is the product of the old south korean Goldstar electronics congolmerate, they currently share panel manufacturing with royal dutch philips,
> 
> also some of the current LG models can me modded to playback Xvid, Divx and H264 (in MKV) from the usb port using an external hard drive, its a plus,



That's the one i was looking for, i just couldn't remember the name.

When Lucky Goldstar was sold here in AUS (it was called by that name back then) it was the mega Cheap ass brand. Now its just named as LG = Life's Good (slogan) and has done well in sales since, but was the cheap brand of the 90's. Go Toshiba.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 2, 2010)

Melvis said:


> That's the one i was looking for, i just couldn't remember the name.
> 
> When Lucky Goldstar was sold here in AUS (it was called by that name back then) it was the mega Cheap ass brand. Now its just named as LG = Life's Good (slogan) and has done well in sales since, but was the cheap brand of the 90's. Go Toshiba.



LG makes the panels for all the top professional IPS LCDs on the market. They are not a cheap brand when it comes to LCD panel technology. Toshiba doesn't even make their own panels, the buy someone elses, and throw it in one of their cases.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 2, 2010)

Wile E said:


> LG makes the panels for all the top professional IPS LCDs on the market. They are not a cheap brand when it comes to LCD panel technology. Toshiba doesn't even make their own panels, the buy someone elses, and throw it in one of their cases.



IPS? 

Do they make the LCDs for BENQ? 

Regardless if Toshiba don't use there own LCDs there still not a cheap brand.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 2, 2010)

Melvis said:


> IPS?
> 
> Do they make the LCDs for BENQ?
> 
> Regardless if Toshiba don't use there own LCDs there still not a cheap brand.



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm

S-IPS are in screens like the Apple Cinema displays or professional level LCD's. All 30" 2560x1600 monitors are S-IPS as well. And Toshiba not being a cheap brand does not mean it's the best choice.


----------



## Aevum (Jan 2, 2010)

toshiba is one of the japanese old school brands and do provide very high quality products, but korean manufacturing and electronics has advanced alot, and some would even say they are today what japan was in the 80´s and 90´s, todays sony TV´s carry Samsung panels, and philips TV´s carry LG panels, they make pretty good cellphones and a small korean company called cowon makes some of the best MP3 players around, 

its like hyundai, they use to be small crappy cars that broke by just looking at them, and today its a very respectable brand, 

plus, the LG still has that USB playback mod that gives it a slight edge


----------



## sweeper (Jan 2, 2010)

I say just go to a few stores. Look at a few TV's and what ever catches your eye as the best bang for the YOUR buck, get it. It's alot easier viewing in person than asking. I think everyone has put out all the info and their choices.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 2, 2010)

If you want a review of the best selling under $1000.00,  Here You Go  .

Happy Hunting


----------



## Melvis (Jan 3, 2010)

sweeper said:


> I say just go to a few stores. Look at a few TV's and what ever catches your eye as the best bang for the YOUR buck, get it. It's alot easier viewing in person than asking. I think everyone has put out all the info and their choices.



I have to agree with you 100%, this would be the best way to get what he wants.

Well said.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2010)

Op said though there was no electronics store in his town in wich to view them.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 3, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Op said though there was no electronics store in his town in wich to view them.



Oh 

It "would" be the best way if he could see them.


----------



## erocker (Jan 3, 2010)

Aevum said:


> Actually, LG means Lucky Goldstar, which is the product of the old south korean Goldstar electronics congolmerate, they currently share panel manufacturing with royal dutch philips,
> 
> also some of the current LG models can me modded to playback Xvid, Divx and H264 (in MKV) from the usb port using an external hard drive, its a plus,



So that's what happened to Goldstar! I used to have a couple of their monitors during the Commodore 64 era.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 3, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> i need more ppl to help im reading on google and im finding just as many ppl recommending toshiba as lg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me thinks you should have done a poll with this 



sneekypeet said:


> please stop incessantly bumping your threads every 30 mins. It is customary to wait 24 hours to allow people to help you, versus almost demanding it the way you bump your threads.


i agree sneekypeet that's good advice, also he should have put that it was a tv/pc monitor
he was thinking of getting rather than just 2 brand names, as he could have been asking about washing machines



Triprift said:


> Op said though there was no electronics store in his town in which to view them.



 oh no   has he never heard of a taxi or interstate bus heck if i was putting down that much cash on a screen i'd definately want to have a damned good look at the thing first probably with a magnifying glass

oh and for me i'd say lg, why? 
well in my area we have sevral shops and the lg tv/monitors look quite good


----------



## Triprift (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol not if its gonna cost him hundreds of bucks by taxi or whatever a bus costs easier just to get on the net.


----------



## sweeper (Jan 3, 2010)

yup.. best bet is reviews in his case.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2010)

if you can find a samsung buy it, bought a 3 series, a 6 series and 4 series and they are all so good


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 3, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> im buying one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889005067
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889253198
> 
> ...



Without even clicking the links I would say LG.  LG and Samsung are the best for LCD panels   For some reason the Koreans are awesome at making LCD panels for HDTV's


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 4, 2010)

my mom went to bestbuy and said the lg had a slightly better picture to it. but then i found this http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...essionID=e30f53fd-3e0c-4d71-bfaf-282420de59b2 :O 37" 1080p vizio with 120Hz for only 649. my moms going to costco later today to look at it.... but is there somthing wrong with this tv? why is it so cheap...


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> my mom went to bestbuy and said the lg had a slightly better picture to it. but then i found this http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...essionID=e30f53fd-3e0c-4d71-bfaf-282420de59b2 :O 37" 1080p vizio with 120Hz for only 649. my moms going to costco later today to look at it.... but is there somthing wrong with this tv? why is it so cheap...



TV's are getting cheaper and Vizio already makes inexpensive TV's I have the 42" version and it's excellent! I wouldn't suggest plopping a 37" monitor on your desk though. Way too much for up close sitting. You can find yourself a great 24" monitor for under $300 bucks. That's $350 dollars that can be spent elsewhere.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> TV's are getting cheaper and Vizio already makes inexpensive TV's I have the 42" version and it's excellent! I wouldn't suggest plopping a 37" monitor on your desk though. Way too much for up close sitting. You can find yourself a great 24" monitor for under $300 bucks. That's $350 dollars that can be spent elsewhere.



lol im getting a tv not a monitor


my mom went to bestbuy and said the lg had a slightly better picture to it. but then i found this http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...f-282420de59b2 :O 37" 1080p vizio with 120Hz for only 649. my moms going to costco later today to look at it.... but is there somthing wrong with this tv? why is it so cheap...


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2010)

stayplation3 said:


> lol im getting a tv not a monitor
> 
> 
> my mom went to bestbuy and said the lg had a slightly better picture to it. but then i found this http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product...f-282420de59b2 :O 37" 1080p vizio with 120Hz for only 649. my moms going to costco later today to look at it.... but is there somthing wrong with this tv? why is it so cheap...



Heh, my bad. Nothing wrong with that TV at all. Vizio's are already inexpensive and Costco is usually inexpensive as well. Win/win. The reason I got my Vizio is because I thought it had better picture quality over anything at Best Buy at the time. Best TV you can buy at the price in my opinion.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 5, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> View attachment 31772me thinks you should have done a poll with this
> 
> 
> i agree sneekypeet that's good advice, also he should have put that it was a tv/pc monitor
> ...



yea im gona pay a taxi to drive 3 hours here 3 hours to rock springs 3 hours back here then 3 hours for the taxi to get back to rock springs so i can look at 2 tvs. lolz silly boy


----------



## Triprift (Jan 5, 2010)

Give max the benifit of the doubt he most likely didnt read your original post correctly.


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 5, 2010)

the vizio specs are lookin freakin sweet.... has any1 personally seen that model irl b4? SV370XVT


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2010)

LG all the way as all ive had from toshiba is trouble they seem to try market good specs but cheap price and all the products ive had have been either crappy or just rebranded chinese gear.

Like my camcorder sucks, the lighting indoor quality is piss poor.

The tvs ive saw have been okay but nothing special and in that price range there are better.

Everyone has personal experiences but the feeling i get is go LG they might not be the best spec but they are minted in quality.
EDIT: not that tv in particular im talking about a mates tv which isnt the best spec but really good tv overall.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got a 37" vizio for $530 at sam's club... Love it and the picture is Amazing!


----------



## stayplation3 (Jan 5, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> LG all the way as all ive had from toshiba is trouble they seem to try market good specs but cheap price and all the products ive had have been either crappy or just rebranded chinese gear.
> 
> Like my camcorder sucks, the lighting indoor quality is piss poor.
> 
> ...



yea... im not getting the toshiba anymore. now im desiding between the LG or the vizio. keep in mind the vizio is 120Hz, SV370XVT - at costco.com


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> LG makes the panels for all the top professional IPS LCDs on the market. They are not a cheap brand when it comes to LCD panel technology. Toshiba doesn't even make their own panels, the buy someone elses, and throw it in one of their cases.



And 9 times out of 10 They get Hitachi/Lucient Gold (LG) panels along with Philips and Samsung

My vote goes for LG also,I would know I own one


----------



## sweeper (Jan 7, 2010)

I own an LG and a Vizio. To be Honest LG has better options but as for the display both are excellent. I've gone back and forth and they both look damn good. The LG DOES handle sports or fast action a little better than the Vizio. But it's so hard to notice. I WAS LOOKING for anything to tell them apart. You should be fine with either choice.


----------

